# Removable sink tips?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Any one use them polyleaders and the like? sometimes need to get my flies down and have them stay down. Leech patterns and craw looking flies for smallmouth...Split shotting almost landed me in the emergency room. Just looking for experiences and suggestions on brands to try.
Janus


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Have a Rio, Moderate/Fast sinking lead core tip, 7' length.

Bear to cast on 5/6 wt, impossible on 3 wt.

Haven't ever caught anything with it. I am sure it has it's uses but it is lost on me. 

$8.00, worth a try.

Find a longer, finer tippett and patience gets the fly where I need it.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

get some lead core trolling line and make up some sections and tie them into your leader---that will help----hi densinty sinking line is the real deal---short leader after that keeps the leader from bowing and the fly down---fish dont seem to mind---there will be a magic length of line that can be pulled out of the water----i wrap some tying thread there so i know where the pickup point of the line is and where you can pull the line out of the water---each rod will be different---glad to see you are still spending


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

ledslinger-
The obsession is coming to an end. For awhile there I was buying a rod or reel just to get me to think about what I would buy next. It was like an invisible ladder that never ended, and kept going to the same place!! But now I am done....seriously. Although these Sage Launch rods look right for me..help I'm dying....and I'm taking my level line with me.
Janus


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat602041&hasJS=true


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll see your link and raise you this link.

http://www.flyfishusa.com/leaders/polyleaders/polyleaders.htm


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree with ledslinger...smaller sections will probably work better, unless you are throwing a 9-14 wt rod.

I have seriously considered disecting my Rio lead core...it's way too heavy to be lobbing around and mine is oinly the 7 footer.

Talk about chuck, listen and DUCK!


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

ill let you know how it works---my daughter gave me a 400 grain hi density sinking line for a trip this october for albiies----i hate em but they are effective---

brian--if you have a free evening we can send it deep and look for some 25"+ sheephead with a 10 wt----itll tell you everything you didnt want to know about sinking lines---lol


----------



## jeepjon (Dec 2, 2006)

Orvis sells 2 packs of sinking tips...they come with one medium and one faster for each weight class. I have them for my 5 weight and my 8 weight. I love them, personally. I have caught some nice smallies using the 5 weight and my a streamer, bugge, and clouser. Let me know if you have some more questions.
-Jon


----------



## jeepjon (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.orvis.com/store/product_...758&group_id=10657&cat_id=5402&subcat_id=6011

There's the orvis ones. They work great, and come 2 per pack. Not too shabby on the price, too.
-Jon


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

You can teach an old dog new tricks. I like the Orvis one.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes, I'll agree on the 10wt and sinking liens for Sheephead, and Walleyes!


----------

